# CUMBRE VIEJA - THE BIRTH OF A VOLCANO (a 4K film)



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2022 às 20:59)

Depois do anterior vídeo "Cumbre Vieja - The Fire From Within", feito integralmente na técnica de #Timelapse, tenho o prazer de apresentar este novo vídeo. É um vídeo mais completo, que junta as melhores filmagens em vídeo que fiz durante a estadia em La Palma, complementadas com alguns planos de timelapse, de forma a obter uma melhor representação do que vimos do vulcão.

Espero que gostem.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2022 às 04:16)

Filmagens fabulosas! Um documentário épico, uma obra de arte! Cumbre Vieja em todo o seu terrível esplendor!
E numa qualidade 4K e realização impecáveis!

Parabéns! Que tenha o mais amplo reconhecimento!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2022 às 08:46)

StormRic disse:


> Filmagens fabulosas! Um documentário épico, uma obra de arte! Cumbre Vieja em todo o seu terrível esplendor!
> E numa qualidade 4K e realização impecáveis!
> 
> Parabéns! Que tenha o mais amplo reconhecimento!


Muito Obrigado pelo feedback @StormRic !


----------



## João Pedro (24 Jan 2022 às 09:27)

És o maior! 
Simplesmente maravilhoso!  
Faço minhas as palavras do @StormRic . Que este teu novo trabalho tenha tanto ou mais reconhecimento do que o anterior.
Obrigado pela partilha e dedicação!


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2022 às 13:23)

João Pedro disse:


> És o maior!
> Simplesmente maravilhoso!
> Faço minhas as palavras do @StormRic . Que este teu novo trabalho tenha tanto ou mais reconhecimento do que o anterior.
> Obrigado pela partilha e dedicação!



eheh! Muito Obrigado pelo comentário @João Pedro


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2022 às 15:53)

ecobcg disse:


> Muito Obrigado pelo feedback @StormRic !



Entre os vários planos no filme, alguns dos quais me parecem de aspectos inéditos, destaco a filmagem final do desmoronamento, uma autêntica visão do inferno primevo.
Magistral!

PS: fundo musical epicamente bem escolhido.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2022 às 20:08)

StormRic disse:


> Entre os vários planos no filme, alguns dos quais me parecem de aspectos inéditos, destaco a filmagem final do desmoronamento, uma autêntica visão do inferno primevo.
> Magistral!
> 
> PS: fundo musical epicamente bem escolhido.


Muito obrigado novamente @StormRic ! Nos poucos dias que lá estivemos, tentei aproveitar ao máximo e filmar de locais menos comuns. O desmoronamento parcial do cone vulcânico, apanhado nesse último plano do vídeo foi mesmo algo surreal. Num minuto o vulcão estava a ejectar lava a várias dezenas de metros de altura, como logo a seguir ao desmoronamento, ficou como que "completamente apagado". Voltou 2 ou 3 minutos depois em plena força. Foi um momento impressionante. 
Obrigado pelo comentário mais uma vez. Uma motivação extra.


----------



## Toby (25 Jan 2022 às 09:46)

@ecobcg


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2022 às 12:34)

Toby disse:


> @ecobcg


Obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2022 às 17:01)

Imagens muito bem conseguidas! Parabéns!


----------



## Wessel1985 (25 Jan 2022 às 18:14)

Muitos parabéns @ecobcg pelo fantástico trabalho e por partilhares isto connosco.

Um grande bem haja e votos de continuação de muito sucesso


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jan 2022 às 08:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Imagens muito bem conseguidas! Parabéns!


Muito Obrigado @Tiagolco !


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jan 2022 às 08:45)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Muitos parabéns @ecobcg pelo fantástico trabalho e por partilhares isto connosco.
> 
> Um grande bem haja e votos de continuação de muito sucesso



Muito obrigado @Wessel1985 ! É um prazer poder partilhar com todos!


----------



## Aine (26 Jan 2022 às 10:43)

Excelente trabalho! Muitos parabéns.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2022 às 08:55)

Aine disse:


> Excelente trabalho! Muitos parabéns.



Muito Obrigado!


----------

